# Singer Ray Stevens on the Obama Budget Plan



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Not having much to do today, here's a link to Ray Steven's youtube thingy regarding the Obama budget:






Enjoy!

BTW: Check out his Obamanation! It's good also.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a funny guy, grew up right down the road from us as kids, too funny, thanks for post!


----------

